# Format sd card before rom install



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Hello first time posting on rootzwiki even though ive been on this forum for years. Back on topic do i need to format my micro sd before i install aokp on my samsung showcase and if i do need to format it how. Thanks for whoever post


----------



## dxer2001 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've never formatted my Sd Card before installing a rom. Don't think it's necessary. Good luck and hope you enjoy AOKP as much as i do.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Years? Lol


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

hesh.monster said:


> Years? Lol


yea ever since i got my showcase just never sighned up


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

dxer2001 said:


> I've never formatted my Sd Card before installing a rom. Don't think it's necessary. Good luck and hope you enjoy AOKP as much as i do.


Thanks


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Formatting your SD card would erase and reformat it. No need to erase your SD card nor would you want to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

